# [Worklog] RedAxe by Proka.



## Proka (May 5, 2015)

*                               SPONSORED BY 




*



















First of all, let me let me introduce myself, my name is Aleksandar Prokic and im from Serbia/Belgrade, and as most of you here on forum i am the typical PC enthusiast dude, engough about me, let`s get to the point.

Here we are, after a long time I decided to finally start with my mod.
The basic idea has not changed much since my original plan but the concept was jumping back and forth,
from idea of a hanging shelves to old fashioned radio etc.
Of course, money has always played a major role in my decision, so i thought that must be something that is in my sphere of possibilities.
Unfortunately I can't show you the drawing because my lack of experience in programs suitable for that purposes, I tried but was not happy with quality of project.
Anyway, my main plan is to pack everything together in cooler master test bench combined with a plexiglass, while the radiator, reservoir and pump will be nailed on the wall.
The idea is still in my head and I'm sure it will be clearer to you as soon as it progressed.

For now I'm using the following with possible changes :


*MB * : Asus Rampage IV Extreme 2011
*CPU  *:  Intel I7 3820
*GPU*  : GTX 970 (_*Water Cooled with Alphacool NexXxoS GPX*_ _*M01*_ *SPONSORED BY ALPHACOOL*)
*Cooler*  : *Phobya 360lt* (Тhanks to my good friend Micri)
*RAM*  : *HyperX Savage* *SPONSORED BY HyperX* (*Water cooled with Phobya Phobya RAM-Cooler U-Cool* *SPONSORED BY AQUATUNING*)
*SSD *: *HyperX Savage* *SPONSORED BY HyperX*
*PSU*  : Coolermaster M2 Silent 850
*Case*: Coolermaster Test bench V1
*Light*  : 2x NXZT Red sleeved led

I would like now on bare beginning to mention that this is going to be slow progress mode because the time and money will make conditions to me and my project.
The deadline I've set to myself is first part of August.

Now, I'd like to show you the direction.
Red color will be dominated with  the symbol of axe (of course)
The plan is to close front part of bench with matte black plexi glass as in the middle part of bench (plexiglass) will stand red hatchet which will be with red LED.
I've ordered  dark red paracord for sleeving power and it will be here in a few days, and plan is to do a sleeve for this semi modular Coolermaster Silent M2 850th



And for the last, let me show you some pictures :

*Coolermaster Test Bench V1 before sandblsting and colour coating : 
PHOTOS :*




















*And some photos after SB and Color coating : *


























*For the end of this post, few photos of Motherboard :Asus Rampage IV Extreme 2011*




















Big regards from Serbia and see you soon with some updates,
Aleksandar.


----------



## Proka (May 11, 2015)

I am happy to announce that I have a new sponsor, the good people of more than well-known companies *Aquatuning* and *Phobya* offered a sponsorship in the form of : 
*8х Phobya RAM Cooler Extreme Performance Set,
2х Phobya red LED thermometer,
1x Phobya sleeving kit.*
Not to praise them, but I think so far I have not had better communication with such great company!


*Getting back on topic, *
tomorrow I expect the package with Phobya 360lt, when it arrives will be able to continue with the drilling of the wall and mounting.
Saturday is scheduled CNC machines for cutting Plexiglas.
expect some images later on Friday, maybe perhaps earlier.



Thanks for your time, and regards,

Aleksandar


----------



## Proka (May 12, 2015)

Two of the three packages just arrived today , unfortunately the most important one comes in one or two days.

These two packages are:

_*paracord *_(Bloodred) for PSU sleev

*1x Mayhems *Uv Red, ofc for my watercooling loop.

Here are a couple of pictures till i get 360lt in my hands and start driling.


*paracord :*


----------



## Proka (May 17, 2015)

Wall hanging done! Photos are here!
My wall now have four more holes with screws for reservoir and radiator. I'm still waiting water blocks for RAM and GPU in order to install tubes.
For now I'm satisfied how everything turned out as well with my cleaning skills after dirty work was done 
I also put some rubber piece under the radiator to avoid wall damage, with possibility for interspace adjustment.
Next week is reserved for cutting and engraving plexiglass.

*Marking*























*Mounting*

*



*











*
And support from my cat 


Spoiler










*


----------



## Proka (May 18, 2015)

Sleeving started! 

I'll let the pictures speak


*pump mounted*






*Sleeving tools : *






*Phobya fans before sleeving : 









*



*
Fans afther sleev : 
*





















*Big regards,
Aleksandar*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

I cant wait.
Great idea, great build, great pics........


----------



## Proka (May 18, 2015)

Me to  
Thnaks!!
Slowly everything comes into place,  аs I said at the beginning, this will be a progressive mod


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 19, 2015)

sub'd, as i have from Aquatuning a Phobya 240x60, DC12-220x2 and a UC-2LT in my main rig  

original mounting for the rad,pump and res  also nice Behemoth


----------



## Proka (May 19, 2015)

Thank you very much, i guess you'll like it next photos 
Last night I got fans, today I did a pump , as you can see I did not like the color of connectors , so I decided to replace all of them.
Today I ordered 3 more so that I could replace those on ventilators.

*PHOTOS*


----------



## Proka (May 21, 2015)

And my first 24pin Sleeve is finished.
At the beginning I was a bit problematic , but later when I went settled down very easily.
This weekend I plan to go on and finish the sleeving . Here are a few photos .

*Тооls : *






*And the 24pin for now : 
*




















*And fullshot Photo :*


----------



## peche (May 21, 2015)

amazing red job!!
thanks for sharing fella!


----------



## Proka (May 22, 2015)

Thaks Peche!

The postman came today , and brought something nice of course it`s my GTX 970! 
Now i am chaising the gpu block, and waiting for the rest of the components.

*Few photos :*


----------



## Proka (May 26, 2015)

Today is the day I got my first sponsorship package! Overwhelmed with happiness!! Thank you very much Aquatuning i Phobya!!!

Package contains the following:
6х Phobya RAM-Cooler U-Cool - Black 6x
4x phobya molex extractor kit (we agreed for one  )
2x digital thermometer – red
1х Masterkleer tubing PVC 11/8mm
1х bag of gummy bears candies 

Here are photos, in the next few days is expected the rest of project parts, and then we can continue with playing 

*PHOTOS:*


----------



## peche (May 26, 2015)

wow ... a impressing package just came, nice!
waiting to see more photos of that awesome mod!

Regards,


----------



## Caring1 (May 26, 2015)

Nice components, but I don't understand it.
You have a nice case but put the board on the outside, you have a radiator, but mount it directly on a wall so no airflow can go through it ...


----------



## Proka (May 26, 2015)

@peche : Big thanks for support! 

@Caring1 Its not a case, its test bench  Cooler master test bench v1.
 Fans as you can see are in pull configuration, it`s not directly on wall, the radiator is 3/4cm from the wall, and thanks to the screws can be moved more.


----------



## peche (May 26, 2015)

Proka said:


> @peche : Big thanks for support!


we are here to help contribute and also support!!! 



Proka said:


> @Caring1 Its not a case, its test bench  Cooler master test bench v1.
> Fans as you can see are in pull configuration, it`s not directly on wall, the radiator is 3/4cm from the wall, and thanks to the screws can be moved more.



i noticed about that rad facing the wall… but i thought that was something unfinished, but, there should be a way maybe to change Rad position and airflow, take on consideration that heats goes up naturally so having a rad fins facing the floor and some fans pushing fresh air from bottom to top may help to dissipate more heat taking on mind what you already know about physics and heat! 

Go ahead with that project… pretty impatient here waiting for more photos dude…!


----------



## Proka (May 27, 2015)

@peche
I did the testing early this year with Rajintek Triton, and i dint have any problems with airflow(Radiator was 4cm from the wall)
Of course, all this will be tested when I finished my watercooling loop.
Thanks again for your support!

Here's a little update, i am in the negotiations with sponsors (aquatuning.de) and looks to be in addition to what we have already arrived to send me block for a gtx970 ofcourse nothing is confirmed but I hope it will be positive response, in any case, a company for example how to do business.


----------



## peche (May 27, 2015)

Proka said:


> @peche
> I did the testing early this year with Rajintek Triton, and i dint have any problems with airflow(Radiator was 4cm from the wall)
> Of course, all this will be tested when I finished my watercooling loop.
> Thanks again for your support!
> ...


terrific.... let us know how it ends, pretty impatient to see it done and working


----------



## Proka (May 28, 2015)

Here's another good news, today I received confirmation that I got another sponsor, it is Alphacool, that gives me a sponsorship in the form of a water block for gtx970!


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

pics pics pics !!!!


----------



## Proka (May 28, 2015)

Testing the lighting system, 2x NZXT red led. 

*PHOTOS* :


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

awesome keep the great job lad!


----------



## Proka (Jun 5, 2015)

Little update.
Cable management *DONE*, pump holder *DONE. *
_***Digital T cables will stand differently_
*Photo :


Spoiler











*
On the right side there is a SATA cable , which will go to the wallmounted SSD.
For now, expect 3 packets need to arrive next week :
*1х *Waterblock for GTX970 *SPONSORED BY ALPHACOOL.
2x* 32 different fittings for full loop.
_*3x *_250gb SSD


----------



## Proka (Jun 8, 2015)

The very great day has finally come! Last but definitely most important sponsor of my project has answered positively woohoo!!!!
_*HyperX*_







Sponsorship include :

*1х HyperX Savage SSD*






_*1x kit of Savage RAM memory*_


----------



## Proka (Jun 9, 2015)

And , finally arrived one of the packages , it is a block for graphic card.

*Model* : Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M01 LINK
*(SPONSORED BY ALPHACOOL)*

There was little fear that they will not fit, because it is designed for model ZT-90101-10P and I havе ZT-90105-10P, similar but not the same pcb, of course a perfect fit.
I'll hang pictures of the PCB ' to help someone in the future.
And yea, i have new photocover 

I'll let the pictures to speak, sincerely block is a nice fit with the Phobya designe,
also something that I was pleasantly surprised to get a block with a spare set of screws and tools big plus!





































































PCB PHOTOS ZOTAC GTX 970 ZT-90105-10P,


Spoiler

















*To sum up :*


1x The rest is to wait for a package of *HyperX*, ram memory and SSD.

2x Also still waiting for another package, these are 32 fittings

3x Loop test and little tweaks.

4x CNC Cut Plexiglass case and radiator cover.


----------



## peche (Jun 9, 2015)

thnx for such amazin' update lad!


----------



## Proka (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's get back to the MOD!
The package arrived from *HyperX*!!!
*2х HyperX Savage Ram 2x4gb Kit, @2400mhz*
*1x HyperX Savage SSD 120gb.*
Today I took off already excellent frame cooler and I put Phobia blocks.
More great news, fittings also arrived early today and considering that I'm completely exhausted I will leave loop assembling for tomorrow, the day is too short!

Here are some photos!
I hope you're going to enjoy, I can't explain my happiness right now! Thank you again HyperX!!!

*Package*





*Ram moduls :*








Spoiler































*SSD :*







Spoiler















*Something that I was pleasantly surprised :*








Spoiler
















*And all togheter :*


----------



## Proka (Jun 17, 2015)

SSD and RAM waterblocks  i will let the pictures speak. 

*SSD mounted*






*Ram tested before heatsik is removed.*












*Mounting Phobya water blocks*





















_*All togheter : *_











*And for the end, this waiting for me today*


----------



## Proka (Jun 25, 2015)

And it`s time for update! 
Primarily, the loop has been completed and tested , here are the results : 




CPU: I7 3820
Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
RAM: 4x 4GB  HyperX Savage 2400MHz
GPU: Zotac GTX970 
HDD: HyperX Savage 120g
PSU: Cooler Master: Silent Pro M2 850W
Kutija: Coolermaster Test Bench V1

FIRE STRIKE : 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7493957





SKYDRIVE : 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7494062
















Second, plexi cover for rad and bench are done!


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2015)

excellent mod!
pretty original!
keep the work going lad!


----------



## Proka (Jul 12, 2015)

Small update, mod is near finish i am waitng for few cables and new monitor i will let you few photos just to see where i am at now 















Cya with new photos/video near end of avgust.


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2015)

nice dude!


----------



## Proka (Sep 7, 2015)

After log brake here is the final product. 
One more time I would like to thanks *Aquatuning*, *Phobya*, *Alphacool* and* HyperX* for sponsorship, and in addition to my good friend ,*Atila Gobor* aka *Steamroller* for help and  instructions


Here is a video/interwie with me, its on serbian leangue so i guess you will be interested in the first two minutes : 










And few pictures for the end!


----------



## peche (Sep 7, 2015)

insane!!!
thanks for sharing such amazing work lad!

Regards,


----------



## IBMer (Oct 2, 2015)

Awesome project indeed... inspiring!


----------

